# Arg Pming



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Im so stupid..I did it before but now :hair: 

I cant figure out how to PM someones :angry: 

Help?


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

okay, what you do . . . when a person leaves a comment, somewhere on that comment box is going to be PM. click it. Or if you click on someone's profile, their profile info will come up and somewhere on the left will be PM. click it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

or............go to members ................look up in the top area of the page............they have all the members and you should be able to PM who ever you would like.....................and you are not stupid...


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

good point . . . forgot the add that. . . (the not stupid part I mean) . . . :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I still dont see anything
I copied this from kelebeks page

Contact

E-mail address: E-mail
MSNM/WLM: 
YIM: YIM
AIM: 
ICQ: 
Jabber: 

No PM button D<
:GAAH:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

oh and what happens if i press this pretty "Delete all forum cookies" link?


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

go into my profile. :shades: by the way I sent you a pm, should pop up on the screen . . .


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

oh, and DON'T PUSH ANYTHING YOU SHOULDN'T!!!! :angry: we don't want the entire website crashing, lol . . . :ROFL:


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

the easiest way

find one of kelebeks posts
underneath where she wrote something should be a little faded button that has the letters PM on it
click that

(PS) it's under the "M" in my siggy for Miniature Nubian


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

lol

Oh i found out why i cant pm, i went to user control panel, then i clicked private messaging and found this

You are not authorised sending private messages.

:angry:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

oh . . . is that moderators doing or? I was able to send PM's like a few days after I joined this site . . . .


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

\ :horse:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you cannot PM............ I would get ahold of staceyRoop.............

Are you able to e-mail her or kelebeks ??


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

ill send an email to stacey and have a winge 

Thanks for trying to help me :doh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

you are welcome.................good luck.............. :thumbup:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

PM becomes available after a member has 50 posts, I do believe it is in the forum rules...and after 50 posts if you still do not have the priveledge, contact Stacey. She'll catch it as soon as she can. :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

liz.....I looked up name PiccoloGoat and she seems to have over 113 :shrug: ????


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I saw that...it's not anything to worry about...Stacey has been busy, it was just overlooked...no worries :greengrin:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Sonrise Farm said:


> Where is Stacy? STACY :angry:


First off I dont deserve to be yelled at!

Second I was busy all day

Third --- liz answered your question

Fourth --- I have to do this all MANUALLY which means I have to have the time and remember to even check users posts.

Sonrise you have the pm feature because I never got around to disabling it on your account after you signed up - I have been extremely busy.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks Stacey! its up!

:leap:


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

Unfortunately, now that she checked and updated, I don't have the ability any more, and since I got your pm I can't read it. I am not complaining, I realize the rule is in place for a good reason. In the mean time if anyone needs to get ahold of me my email address is [email protected]. 
The pm to PicciloGoat was asking if she would like a teenage pen pal, since I have four teenage daughters.
Bob


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

lol I did email your daughter


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Bob....that is one pretty pooch in your avatar!! Nice ribbons too.


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

THANK-YOU. That is Gracie and her ribbons from when she finished her Junior Hunt title. She gave us a beautiful litter of seven puppies on January 26 2008. All of them are turning out to be great bird dogs and family pets.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

StaceyRoop said:


> Sonrise Farm said:
> 
> 
> > Where is Stacy? STACY :angry:
> ...


I wasn't yelling at you . . . for you . . . actually . . .maybe I should have made that more clear? 
Sorry for the wrong impression . . . .


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Alls forgiven, thanks for the pm :hug:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

:hug:


----------

